# Channel 5 on CDS



## jamesjohns (Dec 6, 2012)

Hi,

I was watching channel 5 on Monday night, then on tuesday it had disappeared along with 
5* and all other channel 5 channels. I have tried retuning the receiver but still no channel 5.

I wonder if anyone else has had a similar problem and knows what to do.

Regards, James.

PS I rent the property and don't know if its freeveiw or freesat or some other system


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

jamesjohns said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was watching channel 5 on Monday night, then on tuesday it had disappeared along with
> 5* and all other channel 5 channels. I have tried retuning the receiver but still no channel 5.
> ...


Its something to do with the satellite. All my friends on the costa del sol are complaining about it on facebook - apparently the signal has been turned off?????

I'm sure someone more knowledgeable than me will fill you in??!!

Jo xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Heres a copy of a status on facebook from a friend 

"Getting very nervous about losing all our english channels in Spain due to change in satellite. Some channels gone already. Much smaller footprint now; no matter what size dish. In Malaga they have lost more than us already. Waiting anxiously for a solution :-((("

Jo xxx


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

The problem is that they've moved a number of channels to a new satellite. There are other new satellites due to come into action over the next few months.


The issue is that the signals are now beamed more tightly to UK so people on the Costas will need bigger dishes to get any signal at all - and even then it may still be poor.


No one, as yet, really knows the extent of the changes, what size dish people will need or even if they will be able to get a signal in the future.

It's a changing time and only time will tell - hang in there for a couple of months until things have settled down and let's see what we will be able to receive then.


[ FYI - where we are (Ontinyent) with a large 2.8m dish, we haven't noticed any problems at all yet!]


----------



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

Apparently we are loosing all the ITV, BBC, and five. The rest go on the 15th Dec.


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

The signal has not been turned off - it is still there.

On early Tuesday morning, 5 UKTV frequencies, carrying C4HD, 4seven, some ITV1 regions, and Channel Five, moved satellites - from Astra 1N to astra 2F.
They are all on the same frequencies - no need to scan or change frequencies.
Astra 1N and Astra 2F atre in the same location - so no need to move the dish.

This new satellite (2F) has a different beam that their previous satellite (1N).
Different beam = different recepion characteristics.
And it look slike this new beam is much harder to receive in CDS than what it was previously...so channels have been lost.

So basically, your dish is now too small to receive those channels on their new satellite..

And it is expect that the remaining BBC ITV C4s on this "previous satellite" will also be moving to a new satellite. No-one knows for sure. And we do not know if they will move to the same satellite as Channel Five, or another new satellite, that is expected to launch early next year. And until ihis second new satellite is operational, it is tricky in guessing what its reception will be like....

VArious reports about various sized dishes losing channels - and so far nothing really concrete,apart fromt he fact the further south you go the larger the requried dish. BUt it may be best to wait to know what sized dish you do need for BBC channels whenthey move, before jumping now and upgrading to a larger dish


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

sat said:


> The signal has not been turned off - it is still there.
> 
> On early Tuesday morning, 5 UKTV frequencies, carrying C4HD, 4seven, some ITV1 regions, and Channel Five, move satellites.
> 
> ...


phew!! I'm so glad you posted - thanks 

Jo xxx


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

Cazzy said:


> Apparently we are loosing all the ITV, BBC, and five. The rest go on the 15th Dec.


C5 has already moved satellites. It moved early Tuesday morning.

No dates are confirmed by the satellite operators or the broadcasters and any date mentioned is pure speculation.

If things go like the previous change of satellte, then expect the BBC to post a blog about it - they did this a few days before the move from 2d to 1n.

But there is also speculation that the bbc itv c4 will not move from 1n until the second new satellite - 2e, is operational...so you have a few months yet.

And reception depends on size of dish and location - so people may not lose everything!


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

jojo said:


> Heres a copy of a status on facebook from a friend
> 
> "Getting very nervous about losing all our english channels in Spain due to change in satellite. Some channels gone already. Much smaller footprint now; no matter what size dish. In Malaga they have lost more than us already. Waiting anxiously for a solution :-((("
> 
> Jo xxx


The buy and sell sites at the moment are full of commets like above.Sorry to say it's bad news when people have nothing better to worry about then losing their English television.Nothing wrong with Spanish television and it's another way to learn Spanish.Might be boring at first but before long you start picking up words and sentences and some of the suggestions being made I find laughable.Even one geek suggesting you put a three or four metre dish up.Can you imagine a drive down the coast from Malaga to Estepona and seeing three and four metre dishes everywhere.Some people should really get a life as there is more to life than television.


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

jamesjohns said:


> don't know if its freeveiw or freesat or some other system


Forgot to say - it will not be Freeview, as Freeview is only available in the UK.
It is receive via TV aerials, and transmitted from the land based masts.
These signals simply do not reach Spain, which is why you need satellite dishes to receive satellite channels direct from the satellite.


----------



## Sherrie (Dec 31, 2010)

soulboy said:


> The buy and sell sites at the moment are full of commets like above.Sorry to say it's bad news when people have nothing better to worry about then losing their English television.Nothing wrong with Spanish television and it's another way to learn Spanish.Might be boring at first but before long you start picking up words and sentences and some of the suggestions being made I find laughable.Even one geek suggesting you put a three or four metre dish up.Can you imagine a drive down the coast from Malaga to Estepona and seeing three and four metre dishes everywhere.Some people should really get a life as there is more to life than television.


Whilst I appreciate that there is indeed, more to life than television, perhaps you should appreciate that there are a great number of people living in Spain who live alone and do not get out much - particularly during the colder months of the year - and their UK television channels provide much needed company and entertainment. As much as they would dearly love to "get a life" they lack either the confidence or the friends with which to do so.

Personally, I love living here and try to integrate whenever possible, but I would rather watch no TV than Spanish TV, which IMO is most definitely an acquired taste.

Just my opinion.


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

Sherrie said:


> Whilst I appreciate that there is indeed, more to life than television, perhaps you should appreciate that there are a great number of people living in Spain who live alone and do not get out much - particularly during the colder months of the year - and their UK television channels provide much needed company and entertainment. As much as they would dearly love to "get a life" they lack either the confidence or the friends with which to do so.
> 
> Personally, I love living here and try to integrate whenever possible, but I would rather watch no TV than Spanish TV, which IMO is most definitely an acquired taste.
> 
> Just my opinion.


Perhaps you don't like Spanish TV because you don't speak Spanish and havn't got a clue what they are on about and for people living on the costa whether they are on their own or not there are a hell of a lot of social clubs they can join or go and do a few hours a week in one of the many charity shops or go along to one of the many aniimal refuges and do doggy walking as I know some of these organisations are always on the lookout for people and they really do a fantastic job.In the years we have lived here have known one or two people who have lost partners but still ended up having a good social life with one of the many good organisations around but there again there are Brits around who want English employers,English food,English beer and of course their good old English TV.Big deal.When we had the devastating fires and floods recently your English TV stations couldn't even get that coverage right .It was down to the good old Spanish TV and if there is anybody reads this on their own go and give a few hours in a charity shop or doggy walking it won't be long before you make some friends whether it be English or Spanish.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

soulboy said:


> Perhaps you don't like Spanish TV because you don't speak Spanish and havn't got a clue what they are on about and for people living on the costa whether they are on their own or not there are a hell of a lot of social clubs they can join or go and do a few hours a week in one of the many charity shops or go along to one of the many aniimal refuges and do doggy walking as I know some of these organisations are always on the lookout for people and they really do a fantastic job.In the years we have lived here have known one or two people who have lost partners but still ended up having a good social life with one of the many good organisations around but there again there are Brits around who want English employers,English food,English beer and of course their good old English TV.Big deal.When we had the devastating fires and floods recently your English TV stations couldn't even get that coverage right .It was down to the good old Spanish TV and if there is anybody reads this on their own go and give a few hours in a charity shop or doggy walking it won't be long before you make some friends whether it be English or Spanish.


Hey you lot, *LIVE AND LET LIVE*!!!!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> Hey you lot, *LIVE AND LET LIVE*!!!!!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


agreed & 

:focus:


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

jojo said:


> Hey you lot, *LIVE AND LET LIVE*!!!!!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


Just pointing out that there is more to life than losing Channel 5. but sadly for some people this is the bee all and end all.Some of the buy and sell sites on facebook have more posts about losing English TV than soft Mick and like I said there is nothing wrong with Spanish TV.It's another good way of learning the language.It makes you wonder how many Spanish people living in the UK or whinging because they cannot get Spanish TV.Panic stations everybody we have lost channel 5.big deal


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

jojo said:


> Hey you lot, *LIVE AND LET LIVE*!!!!!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


No! No! 

Never again must I watch England beat the mighty All Blacks in the rugby or crush India at cricket. We must all watch Spanish TV all the time. soulboy says so.


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

jimenato said:


> No! No!
> 
> Never again must I watch England beat the mighty All Blacks in the rugby or crush India at cricket. We must all watch Spanish TV all the time. soulboy says so.


Jimenato,You want to get yourself to Specsavers.Havn't put anything about telling people to watch Spanish TV all the time.Just pointing out that there is nothing wrong with Spanish TV and find it insulting to the Spanish people when It is condemned.God help us if we lose the rugby and cricket.Give you something to whinge about.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

soulboy said:


> Just pointing out that there is more to life than losing Channel 5. but sadly for some people this is the bee all and end all.Some of the buy and sell sites on facebook have more posts about losing English TV than soft Mick and like I said there is nothing wrong with Spanish TV.It's another good way of learning the language.It makes you wonder how many Spanish people living in the UK or whinging because they cannot get Spanish TV.Panic stations everybody we have lost channel 5.big deal


 Its not just channel 5 tho. The whole system seem to be getting rearranged! People like what they like and if they like British TV then who are we to tell them they cant???? Some choose to live in Spain because thats where they want to live, its not our place to tell them how they should live - if they want to stay in an expat bubble - so what, its all good for Spain!!

Jo xxx


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

jojo said:


> they want to stay in an expat bubble - so what, its all good for Spain!!
> 
> Jo xxx


Yes if they are paying into the Spanish economy but sadly there are a few Brits still here who have never put a penny into the Spanish economy and nothing like it was 18years ago when we came to live here with the amount of people working on the black.Mind you JoJo you wouldn't remember that you were only here for a few years.Have a good look on facebook and see how many Transit vans are going back between here and the UK and bringing stuff back and not paying anything into the Spanish economy.I certainly wasn't trying to tell anybody that they have to watch Spanish TV I was just pointing out that there is nothing wrong with it and it's another way to learn Spanish but in hindsight there must be a lot of Brit bar owners who are worring that if we do lose these channels as they are advertised all over the coast to get the punters in.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

For those who like to keep their English skills up to scratch  try this site. It has all the regular channels and you don't need a proxy. Get an HDMI lead to your telly and Roberto's tu tio.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

jimenato said:


> For those who like to keep their English skills up to scratch  try this site. It has all the regular channels and you don't need a proxy. Get an HDMI lead to your telly and Roberto's tu tio.


Haven't seen this one before but I couldn't find UK terrestrial channels. Our internet provider gives us a UK IP address so we can watch BBC and ITV online but not the same as the SKY+ box


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

I take that back, just found the terrestrial channels lol


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

thrax said:


> Haven't seen this one before but I couldn't find UK terrestrial channels. Our internet provider gives us a UK IP address so we can watch BBC and ITV online but not the same as the SKY+ box


If you have a Sky+HD box, and a sky sub, and a UK IP address, then go and create a "mysky" account, activate "catchup", connect the sky box to the router, and you will have bbc itv c4 and Sky players.....

Does not work on a normal SD Sky+ box tho...


----------



## tonyinspain (Jul 18, 2011)

I cant believe i retuned my box moved my dish and couldnt find why chan 5 had vanished i thought it was because we had very strong winds 
And my dish had moved i wish the tv companys would say at the bottom of the screen 
SORRY we are moving to ...................?
Great eh ;()


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

tonyinspain said:


> And my dish had moved i wish the tv companys would say at the bottom of the screen
> SORRY we are moving to ...................?


Why should they - most of these moves will go unnoticed and will not really affect viewing in the UK?

Although the last satellite move (2d to 1N) the BBC did mention it is a blog a few days before...


----------



## tonyinspain (Jul 18, 2011)

Yes of Course and lets be clear all these brit sat companies will be making a packet on the back of it


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

tonyinspain said:


> Yes of Course and lets be clear all these brit sat companies will be making a packet on the back of it


That is a bit unfair .I dont think ALL will be making a packet from it...we are not ALL "cowboys"! In fact in most of the CBLanca, reception has not really been affected much on exisiting dishes

but have already seen ads for systems with 100-200e increases in price - which is silly why get a new dish NOW when no-one knows what reception of BBC and ITVs will be like....?

I woud expect the rebroadcastes that were popular in the CBlanca, and the telecos offering their tv by internet to to migrate south., and an increase of "here today gone tomorrow" "installers"


----------



## tonyinspain (Jul 18, 2011)

but have already seen ads for systems with 100-200e increases in price - which is silly why get a new dish NOW when no-one knows what reception of BBC and ITVs will be like....?
Sorry not all MOST 
I rest my case


----------



## moonman (Oct 1, 2012)

i have an irish laptop and when i try to look at the bbc iplayer it tells me that i have the wrong ip address. has anyone got an answer for this problem . take it easy boys and girls as this is my 1st post , and im nearer to 70years old than 60. thanks.


----------



## tonyinspain (Jul 18, 2011)

Hi moonman and welcome 
To answer your question the ip address you are using is idetntified as spanish and will not be allowed to recieve uk iplayer to get round this you will need a virtual address look on past threads here on how to obtain one
Hope this helps


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

moonman said:


> i have an irish laptop and when i try to look at the bbc iplayer it tells me that i have the wrong ip address. has anyone got an answer for this problem . take it easy boys and girls as this is my 1st post , and im nearer to 70years old than 60. thanks.


subscribe to a VPN that gives you a UK IP address, and thus you can use the iplayer services as if you were in the UK.

the players are blocking your access as you are not in the UK.


----------



## moonman (Oct 1, 2012)

thanks for your replies , both tonyinspain and sat . is there any chance either of you could explain how to do a vpn .


----------



## Navas (Sep 2, 2012)

Hi moonman, Try the Filmon website as suggested by Thrax earlier in this thread. You will find BBC1 and 2, but, as far as I can see not BBC 3 & 4. All other main UK terrestrial channels seem to be available, along with a selection of Spanish, German, French and some others.

Actually, I keep meaning to thank Thrax for the suggestion. I've been in Germany for the past week and Filmon's been brilliant!


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

moonman said:


> thanks for your replies , both tonyinspain and sat . is there any chance either of you could explain how to do a vpn .


find and subscribe to a uk vpn service - there are many around
follow their set up instructions

turn on the vpn when you want to use iplayer and a uk ip address
turn off when you dont want o use iplayer and a uk ip address

or look at expatshield - a "free" uk ip address service, but it can be a bit eratic at time to install - and does have annoying advets that pop up, but what do you expect for free!!


Re filmon - in the US filmon have had an injunction held against them stopping them from streaming many channels they had been streaming for free and without any permissions from the channels. Many uS broadcasters are now suing. If successful in the US, i think you can expect the UK broadcasters to follow suit to get their channls removed from filmon... ( multichannel.com/ott/judge-orders-aereokiller-stop-streaming-live-tv/140940 )


----------



## redshoes (Jan 1, 2013)

soulboy said:


> The buy and sell sites at the moment are full of commets like above.Sorry to say it's bad news when people have nothing better to worry about then losing their English television.Nothing wrong with Spanish television and it's another way to learn Spanish.Might be boring at first but before long you start picking up words and sentences and some of the suggestions being made I find laughable.Even one geek suggesting you put a three or four metre dish up.Can you imagine a drive down the coast from Malaga to Estepona and seeing three and four metre dishes everywhere.Some people should really get a life as there is more to life than television.


There is more to life than television.....the internet.
However, having said that I have lived abroad for many years and have had the opportunity to compare the various countries tv etc. I feel british radio and british TV is the best in the world without a doubt. The range, the versatility, the humour it is beyond compare. I download podcasts from BBC 4 on every subject imaginable. There is no radio company in the world to compare! 
I listen to local norwegian tv (fjord tv the expats here call it) and while it is interesting and informative it in no way reaches the level of expertise and finesse and just bloody good radio and tv that BBC achieves. I'm definately not a TV 'holic but I can understand why expats living in Spain want to have access, if you have grown up in the UK, that is your culture and your background that is what you enjoy watching, that's completly understandable and natural. Obviously you can expand and grow to watch and enjoy the TV of the country you are in , i.e. Spain. As they say in Norway 'begge deler' that is 'enjoy both'.


----------



## rach3429 (Jan 22, 2012)

The word is all the main free view channels along with others rarely used will be moving over to another satellite which you can not receive in Europe.

There is talk of people wondering what bigger dish they could buy to receive signal but when your talking 4mtr or 5mtr or more dishes, no one has property big enough to chuck one of those on the side of the house. Also, who's gots thousands to spend on a satellite dish these days??

If anyone has a hd satellite receiver, they will still have channel 5 hd and obviously no one knows anything for sure but the word is that the subscription channels (or most of) will still be able to receive.

If anyone needs further advice or wondering what work arounds there are available, feel free to pm me...

One last thing, there are loads of businesses and little men beginning to push streaming boxes now during the panic but I have some advice about this....
I have a friend who owns a wifi Internet company and I have been informed of a recent meeting between all major wifi providers due to the upcoming changes with satellites.
The outcome was that they all agreed that they would be blocking all known streaming websites therefore you will no longer be able to access streaming websites via wifi.
These changes have not yet been put into place as far as I'm aware but obviously will be when all the free channels go and as more and more people start streaming.
The companies simply do not have the infrastructure to accommodate everyone switching onto streaming when corries on or eastenders etc...

That said, this does not mean that the odd person might get away with streaming if it's from an unknown streaming server but the wifi companies will soon click onto it if several clients are connecting to the same server to stream and high usage is causing problems.

My advice as regards streaming would be very cautious.
Ask your wifi provider if these sites might be blocked in the future and also try to use a streaming server which is mostly unknown to others.
There are currently quite pricey packages including streaming boxes being sold which will be quite a costly ornament if you can't use them.
Also, even if your streaming with adsl, they too could get to the point where they need to take measures to stop people streaming as again if everyone is streaming at the same time, they don't have the infrastructure either but nothing has been mentioned at this stage as only a few channels have actually gone.

The word is that more changes will be taking place from jan to 2nd quarter 2013

Hope this helps and I can give further advice and solutions if it's of any help.

***theres always someone with a work around who are not fly by nights, it's just finding them as they are the ones who don't throw it out there for everyone to see***


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

rach3429 said:


> The word is all the main free view channels along with others rarely used will be moving over to another satellite which you can not receive in Europe.


They thought that with 1N and 2F, but were proven wrong.

And the new satellites have two beams for uK TV , a UK beam , and a pan european beam. The UK beam is thew tricky one and may mean an upgrade to a larger dish. The Euoopean beam should be fine on most dises of 80cm. So you will be able to receive the new satellites in Europe....albeit with a suitable sized dish...in the valencia area we are receiving the uk beam of the first new satellite on an 80-100cm dish!

A lot of the "lost channel five" is the fact that people in the CDS have 1.25m dishes...which are now simply too small to get the channels. Upgrade to a larger dish and the channels may be back.

And as for "I dont want a big dish in my garden" in the CDS, well, thats what has been used in Alicante and Valencia for hte last 10 years...so if it is OK for that area, why is it not good for CDS????



rach3429 said:


> There is talk of people wondering what bigger dish they could buy to receive signal but when your talking 4mtr or 5mtr or more dishes, no one has property big enough to chuck one of those on the side of the house. Also, who's gots thousands to spend on a satellite dish these days??


Thats what they said in Greece and Cyprus, but people still installed 4m dishes just so they could get their UK TV!



rach3429 said:


> If anyone has a hd satellite receiver, they will still have channel 5 hd and obviously no one knows anything for sure but the word is that the subscription channels (or most of) will still be able to receive.


All depends where the channel owners put their channels, UK beam or european beam.
Some Sky subscriptin channels are on a UK beam, and their reeption is the same as say BBC TV (Disney, Nicks, Sky Sports Active)
And if / when C5HD goes free to air, and moves from its "south beam" to the UK beam like its other channels.



rach3429 said:


> One last thing, there are loads of businesses and little men beginning to push streaming boxes now during the panic but I have some advice about this....
> I have a friend who owns a wifi Internet company and I have been informed of a recent meeting between all major wifi providers due to the upcoming changes with satellites.
> 
> The outcome was that they all agreed that they would be blocking all known streaming websites therefore you will no longer be able to access streaming websites via wifi.
> ...


I dont think they can block all streaming sites, as that would also affect Spanish TV sites. And blocking "non spanish" sites for other EU TV is, i think, not allowed by EU rules - thats some form of censorship isnt it? Thats like blocking youtube from users.... They have tried to block p2p sites in the UK, and yet they are still used and accessable by a "mirror" site that is not blocked!

Surely if they dont have the infrastucture to cope with demand, they should invest into their systems, rather then creaming off the profits for themselves. IF the company has the infrastructure available, then the streaming tv market is theirs....

Or their clients will move to providers that can provide this service, ie land line, and so it could be commercially disaterous for the wifi networks!

But then even in the UK there are problems with demand on "on demand players" overstretching the network... telecoms companies want a slice of the TV license fee to pay for upgrades to their network to be able to cope with demand.... yet BT makes billions and can pay for the upgrades itself...???


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

rach3429 said:


> The word is all the main free view channels along with others rarely used will be moving over to another satellite which you can not receive in Europe.
> 
> There is talk of people wondering what bigger dish they could buy to receive signal but when your talking 4mtr or 5mtr or more dishes, no one has property big enough to chuck one of those on the side of the house. Also, who's gots thousands to spend on a satellite dish these days??
> 
> ...


why not just post about it here - as long as it's legal & you're not advertising.....


----------



## moonman (Oct 1, 2012)

will a free to air sky hd box (non subscription card) be able to recieve channel 5 hd.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

my parents have one and they can't receive channel 5


----------



## danrog (Jan 7, 2013)

Yes VPN connections do really seem to be the way forward providing that you net speed is up to scratch. changeipvpn com seems to play all the channels well enough.


----------



## tonyinspain (Jul 18, 2011)

I agree but i think we really need to wait and see before jumping in and buying all new equipment and anyhow its not that bad some spanish tv can be converted to english especially films im watching discovery max in english on spanish terrestrial and its brill


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

moonman said:


> will a free to air sky hd box (non subscription card) be able to recieve channel 5 hd.


No.
C5HD is a "free to view" channel, and requires a sky viewing card (either "freesatfromsky" or subscription card) to watch it......at the moment

So a "free to air" box will not be able to get C5HD while it is still "free to view"


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jimenato said:


> For those who like to keep their English skills up to scratch  try this site. It has all the regular channels and you don't need a proxy. Get an HDMI lead to your telly and Roberto's tu tio.


Thanks!!


----------



## moonman (Oct 1, 2012)

sat ,, thanks for your expert info, i may not have explained myself very well. i have coming over with my daughter, next week, a sky hd box and a no subscription card , the ones that cost 20 pound . will i be able to receive channel 5 , someone in another post said that ch 5 was available with a hd box .


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

moonman said:


> sat ,, thanks for your expert info, i may not have explained myself very well. i have coming over with my daughter, next week, a sky hd box and a no subscription card , the ones that cost 20 pound . will i be able to receive channel 5 , someone in another post said that ch 5 was available with a hd box .


yes, with " a sky hd box and a no subscription card , the ones that cost 20 pound " you will get C5HD...

at least until if / when it too moves to a UK beam on the new satellites, when you may lose it again due to your location and required dish size.


----------



## moonman (Oct 1, 2012)

thanks sat for that info


----------



## rach3429 (Jan 22, 2012)

moonman said:


> will a free to air sky hd box (non subscription card) be able to recieve channel 5 hd.


if your not paying the subscription, your not going to get hd channels, therefore the channel 5 hd which people still have at the moment, will obviously not be available un paid.


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

rach3429 said:


> if your not paying the subscription, your not going to get hd channels, therefore the channel 5 hd which people still have at the moment, will obviously not be available un paid.


C5HD is available without subscription.

But it does require a Sky card, like a "freesatfromsky / free to view" card

BBC1HD, BBCHD (soon to become BBC2HD) , ITV1HD C4HD and NHKWorld HD are all available for free with no sky card.

All other HD channels require a Sky HD subscription.


----------



## carlnotts (Sep 13, 2012)

moonman said:


> i have an irish laptop and when i try to look at the bbc iplayer it tells me that i have the wrong ip address. has anyone got an answer for this problem . take it easy boys and girls as this is my 1st post , and im nearer to 70years old than 60. thanks.


You need an identity cloaker which will mask you Spanish IP address and make it look like you are using the Internet from the UK, take a look at www.identycloaker.com I have it at the moment bought a months subscription for £13 and can watch bbc iplayer itv player 4od I think it's cheaper the longer you sign up for, or search google for identity cloaker

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

carlnotts said:


> You need an identity cloaker which will mask you Spanish IP address and make it look like you are using the Internet from the UK, take a look at www.identycloaker.com I have it at the moment bought a months subscription for £13 and can watch bbc iplayer itv player 4od I think it's cheaper the longer you sign up for, or search google for identity cloaker
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum



I tried Identity Cloaker but was not happy with it. I had a couple of problems so went to their support page. The 'knowledge base' is not working. There is no way of getting any help other than emailing them.

The free demo version is not a good way to test it as it restricts which webpages you can open so I was unable to tell whether I would be able to view video links which are restricted because I am in Spain. So I signed up for 10 days trial (€6.02 including IVA) of the full version.

The program kept giving me error messages and twice locked my computer so that I had to reboot.

They then gave me a newer version which they said would solve the problem. I installed this version and it did not work at all. When I told them this they admitted that it had not been tested thoroughly yet.

All in all, a very unprofessional setup IMHO.


----------



## moonman (Oct 1, 2012)

i hooked up the tv with a sky hd box - hdmi lead and my freefromsky card , and bingo ch 5 perfect picture but no sound , has anyone got the solution, thanks in advance.


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

moonman said:


> i hooked up the tv with a sky hd box - hdmi lead and my freefromsky card , and bingo ch 5 perfect picture but no sound , has anyone got the solution, thanks in advance.


Just a suggestion. Go to the setup screens. If your default language is set to English try changing it to Spanish. I don't know why this works but it worked for us.


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

The channel we have lost in the last few days is Good Food +1. This is a Sky channel and we have always received it.

We still get Good Food but not the +1

Anyone any ideas?


----------



## moonman (Oct 1, 2012)

DunWorkin said:


> Just a suggestion. Go to the setup screens. If your default language is set to English try changing it to Spanish. I don't know why this works but it worked for us.


do you know if it worked with any of the other channels which were lost on the change of satellite.


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

moonman said:


> do you know if it worked with any of the other channels which were lost on the change of satellite.


No idea. It is worth a try though 

It is for curing when you have picture but no sound.


----------

